
Patents: Can the giants protect the minnows? - ColinWright
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-14858056
======
sustrik
Giants protecting minnows? Reminds me of middle ages. You swear allegiance to
the local lord which in turn protects you from other lords.

